# Cisco Network Academy Program



## Mules (Jun 12, 2011)

A local college offers this program and I'd be interested in taking it if I would be qualified for employment afterward. I have had no prior computer classes, certifications, etc. I am a radiographer looking to change careers.

Here is a link to the college and another describing what the academy is about:

Institute for Technology and Professional Studies at Bloomfield College
About Networking Academy - Program Overview - Cisco Systems

I went to an open house at the college, but I wasn't able to get many questions answered. I was only able to speak with one college rep and there were no instructors there. The course is two nights per week and 16 weeks long.

Can someone please tell me if after a course like this I'd be qualified for employment? Any insight to roughly what my salary expectations would be in the North New Jersey area? Thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I sure those courses can't hurt, but it is up the prospective employer whether they are adequate or not, assuming they are hiring anybody.

As you know jobs are really tough to find and hard to keep hold of. As much as you don't like your present job, I would say it is a very secure one.

Remember a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. I would say half the people don't really like the current job, but they dislike not eating even worse.

BG


----------

